

Healthcare.gov's SQL structure exposed by typing ; in search - libovness
http://i.imgur.com/6fQEQGc.png

======
libovness
Actually I realize now that this might only represent people's _attempt_ to
SQL inject rather than any real representation of their SQL structure

~~~
dredmorbius
That seems a more likely explanation.

------
duiker101
how is this getting upvotes? that is obviously not an SQL injection per se. It
could just be OPs history of entries in any search field or the website that
records what people input.

